# Verizon gets rid of unlimited data... Tmobile is introducing it



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.tmonews.com/2012/08/t-mobile-will-introduce-new-unlimited-data-plan-thats-actually-unlimited/

Great news... True unlimited no caps.... Im starting not to second guess hopping off vzw....

Sent from my T999 SGS3


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Fuck yea. Progression for once. I have an etf of $0 in writing from vzw so I can switch to tmobile for almost no cost if the new nexus is bad ass. My only worry is the coverage since I've never used them before where I live.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

People say their coverage sucks.... Nj is fine though

Sent from my T999 SGS3


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

If T-Mobile wasn't such a complete joke in my area as far as coverage I would consider switching. Where I live Verizon is king and they know it. I suppose i could switch to a regional carrier, but then I would never see 4G. Verizon has me right where they want me.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

How else are they going to attract people to their network? Coverage is known to be spotty. If I lived in an area with good coverage/signal, I wouldn't hesitate to buy a GSM phone and get on their Monthly4G plans.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

If the reception in my area using 1x or whatever I would hope on it. My sister didn't have any or barely any signal here .

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> Fuck yea. Progression for once. I have an etf of $0 in writing from vzw so I can switch to tmobile for almost no cost if the new nexus is bad ass. My only worry is the coverage since I've never used them before where I live.


Go borrow a TMo-compatible GSM phone from somebody, get a Monthly4G SIM card and use their $30 100 minute/unlimited SMS/5GB data plan and give it a try for a month. It's DEFINITELY worth the $30 to make sure you're going to be happy before you make any changes!

(FYI, prepaid plans like that are throttled to ~7mbps so don't assume what you see with the prepaid plan is as fast as it gets, although it is possible)


----------



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

The unlimited data has a catch. No tethering is able to be done on it from what I've read. If you can't tether, then what is the point of unlimited data?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Go borrow a TMo-compatible GSM phone from somebody, get a Monthly4G SIM card and use their $30 100 minute/unlimited SMS/5GB data plan and give it a try for a month. It's DEFINITELY worth the $30 to make sure you're going to be happy before you make any changes!
> 
> (FYI, prepaid plans like that are throttled to ~7mbps so don't assume what you see with the prepaid plan is as fast as it gets, although it is possible)


That's what I was thinking of doing. I didn't know their monthly plans are capped at 7mbps though. That's lame. The main reason to switch to them is the cheap monthly plans.


----------



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't believe that particular plan is throttled at all.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stam2000 (Aug 1, 2011)

I would think they should have better coverage after the failed merger. Didn't they get a ton of spectrum from AT&T?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

lamb0985 said:


> The unlimited data has a catch. No tethering is able to be done on it from what I've read. If you can't tether, then what is the point of unlimited data?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Would a 3rd party app work?

Sent from my T999 SGS3


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I've never tethered and use 30+ GB a month on my vzw nexis. Tethering isn't that good compared to a mifi


lamb0985 said:


> The unlimited data has a catch. No tethering is able to be done on it from what I've read. If you can't tether, then what is the point of unlimited data?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

When I say tethering I am referring to using the hotspot function on the phone which is equal to a mifi. I enjoy saving 30+ dollars a month by not having to pay an ISP bill. I feel bad for people who lost their unlimited data and have to use WiFi to get the most out of their phone. Maybe Verizon will reintroduce unlimited again when we go to data everything plans..who knows.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Yea that's what i mean my connection is always unreliable that's y I bought a mifi. Also with carriers able tell if your tethering or not is to risky for me.


lamb0985 said:


> When I say tethering I am referring to using the hotspot function on the phone which is equal to a mifi. I enjoy saving 30+ dollars a month by not having to pay an ISP bill. I feel bad for people who lost their unlimited data and have to use WiFi to get the most out of their phone. Maybe Verizon will reintroduce unlimited again when we go to data everything plans..who knows.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

moosc said:


> Yea that's what i mean my connection is always unreliable that's y I bought a mifi. Also with carriers able tell if your tethering or not is to risky for me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Forgive me, what is a mifi? Is it one of those gadgets that you buy a data plan for and it broadcasts Wi-Fi?

And I don't think it's very easy for them to figure out if you're tethering using a 3rd party app. I've been tethering using my droid x and now my s 3 for over a year and they haven't said anything to me.

-Sent from my Synergistic SIII


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

All the small dogs should merge and force to two big dogs to look out for the customer for a change.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Brian G said:


> Forgive me, what is a mifi? Is it one of those gadgets that you buy a data plan for and it broadcasts Wi-Fi?


That's exactly what it is - pocketable wifi hotspot.


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

moosc said:


> I've never tethered and use 30+ GB a month on my vzw nexis. Tethering isn't that good compared to a mifi
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


There was some kind of press release that stated that VZW can't charge for tethering anymore. So, basically, if you have the multidevice data plan (10 gb i believe) then you can use all 10 of those gigs however you please. tethering, email, anything. VZW can't charge you for using third party apps to tether.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

JKBane said:


> All the small dogs should merge and force to two big dogs to look out for the customer for a change.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


they would end up realizing they too can screw over users if they're large enough


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If this is going to degrade into a conversation about the ethics of data usage, the thread will be closed. Keep it on topic please as there are plenty of other threads about tethering out there and the silly debates it causes those involved to "agree to disagree" and thus always end the same way.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

yeahh thanks guys... i posted this jjust to point out about tmos unlimited plan... soo if you wanna talk about whyyy other carriers are changing their plans, please feel free to call the carrier... Dont have my thread shut down for nooo reason...

thank you..


----------



## lamb0985 (Jan 15, 2012)

My apologies.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damird1984 (Dec 30, 2011)

I had T-Mobile for 3 years from 2005-2008 in the Dallas/Forth Worth area, and it was great. It's good as long as you don't travel much outside city areas...


----------

